# New Human Species Found On Indonesian Island Of Flores



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Oct 28, 2004)

> In one of the most spectacular fossil finds in decades, anthropologists are to announce on Thursday they have found the bones of a tiny human who may have been a twig in mankind's family tree.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Link: http://www.spacedaily.com/news/human-04p.html


----------



## Princess Ivy (Oct 28, 2004)

fascinating, the more we think we know, the less it turns out we do.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 28, 2004)

Great story. 

 I can't help but think about Orang Utans, though.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Oct 29, 2004)

This is just so cool I can hardly stand it.   Most finds that get this kind of press are so old - three, four, five million years old.  And then here come these guys at around 13,000 years for the end of their span, with the attached fact that local peoples have preserved legends about short folk living in the area in the past.  Or so one of the reports I read says.  Interesting.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 29, 2004)

It would be great if the news story stopped calling them "Hobbits".


----------



## aurelio (Nov 17, 2004)

I recently read, "Gulliver's Travels," which is considered broad satire (it was actually quite funny, especially when Gulliver pees on the castle in order to put out a fire, then the queen refuses to ever live there again, and despises Gulliver for doing that, even though he did "save" the castle!)

But... How could I know it was all true?


----------



## Amarantha sedai (Nov 18, 2005)

I just read the article as well, I thought it was great. Here's what I've been wondering-if the islanders of Flores had folklore pertaining to literally "Little People", what about all the Celtic legends about "Little People"
 in Ireland and other places in Europe. I've read Fantasy Novels and Folkore that gives various descriptions of smaller people who inhabited Ireland and Britain-usually dark haired, grey-eyed, small boned types. Any thoughts on this? They must've of existed or why else would people have legends about them?


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 18, 2005)

Irish faeries were generally small, fair, and red-haired - clothed in magic and very capricious. It's hard not to see this as a projection of the Irish themselves.


----------



## Rosemary (Nov 20, 2005)

You will find a little more info on these tiny humans under History.  I started a thread about them, obviously under the wrong heading.  Sorry about that.


----------

